# Look'n to sub or fill in Dayton Ohio Area!



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey guys...Don't have any experience pushing snow with a truck but I can learn really quickly. We just got our first plowable snow today and need some extra cash. "Will work cheap and under the table!" I feel like a Mexican at Home Depot! :crying:

Anyhow if you need some help either as a sub or someone to put an extra truck on the road let me know.

I do have a decent snowblower if you need someone for the trim work and the sidewalks. 50:1 fuel mix single stage Ariens 772! 

Please let me know.

Thanks
Steve

Just PM me


----------

